# IR bulb or ceramic bulb??



## wildy (Jul 7, 2007)

I have a IR bulb 100w and it isnt reaching the temps i require would a 80w ceramic produce more heat than the 100w red bulb???


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

ceramic bulbs are evil i tell you :lol2:

i was really stupid and burnt my self on one coz i fort it had blown:lol2: but they do give off loads more heat then the infra red ones


----------



## bev336 (May 10, 2007)

jamie_coxon said:


> ceramic bulbs are evil i tell you :lol2:
> 
> i was really stupid and burnt my self on one coz i fort it had blown:lol2: but they do give off loads more heat then the infra red ones


 
They are available with colour indicators to let you know if they are on or not, but you would not need to touch it to see if it was on just hold your hand slightly away from it you would soon feel if it was warm or not.


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

lol im an idiot u see. the temp in the viv was low so i grabbed the heater to take it out thinking it had blown but to my suprise it was working.


----------



## bev336 (May 10, 2007)

wildy said:


> I have a IR bulb 100w and it isnt reaching the temps i require would a 80w ceramic produce more heat than the 100w red bulb???


 
Ceramic bulbs produce a different wave length of infra red heat than the light bulb type. Let me know what setup you are using, and I can advise, but yes you will usually need a lower wattage ceramic than red bulb.


----------



## wildy (Jul 7, 2007)

bev336 said:


> Ceramic bulbs produce a different wave length of infra red heat than the light bulb type. Let me know what setup you are using, and I can advise, but yes you will usually need a lower wattage ceramic than red bulb.


 
A 4x2x2 for a boa ready to go just need to sort the heating.


----------



## bev336 (May 10, 2007)

If this is going to be your sole source of heating you really need a 150w ceramic bulb for this size of viv.


----------



## wildy (Jul 7, 2007)

i have a large heat mat i can use


----------



## bev336 (May 10, 2007)

Try using your heat mat in conjuntion with you bulb, I think you will find it difficult to heat a viv of that size with just a heat mat.


----------



## wildy (Jul 7, 2007)

Trying now with both before i get the ceramic..Coll end on the substate only reachs 24degrees hotter higher up about 28 the warm end is fine


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

i have exo terra red bulbs in my 4x2x2's, they reach and hold the temps fine on a dimmer stat? is the room a bit chilley? why not try 150w red bulbs, will be easier than changing all the holders etc. the exo terra bulbs are really good in my experience, give of alot of heat.


----------



## wildy (Jul 7, 2007)

The room is about 20 degrees no sun though, the hot side is fine its the cold side which im worried about it only gets to anout 24 at the base thats running a large mat as well.


----------



## wildy (Jul 7, 2007)

Moved the probe to the base of the viv and reached the desired temps, that was using a heat mat as well running through the dimmer stat is this ok to do.


----------



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

I use a 150w ceramic in my 4x2x2 and no other heat source, and the temps are perfect for my bosc, who needs basking of 120..

The probe should be within 'sight' of the ceramic, and at a position that the reptile using the viv is likely to be eg if it's for ground dweller then put it @ 1/2 way in the viv, on the floor.


----------

